# Spirituality and love of God



## Ahmad (Mar 25, 2019)

Hello, these are my articles on spirituality and love of God. I hope people enjoy them.


*Articles by Ahmad Amar

Sovereignty of God is endless

by Ahmad Amar
*
God Most High is Ar Rahman, The Most Gracious, and Ar Rahim, The Most Merciful. This means He is the Lord of the great sublime mercies. The extent of God’s mercies is infinite. For any given mercy, there are many mercies within it; and that mercy itself multiplies into still many more mercies. In the desert, one would sit under a tree as the tree provided shade. In a modern home, one keeps trees as trees bear fruits, for one thing; and trees are endowed with beauty, for another thing. One mercy is the tree, but the tree, which always goes to heaven –never downwards- subdivides its affair into a great many mercies.

Just as the father and the mother for a child, and for a mature adult, the great many mercies are embodied into one. A father and a mother represent, for the progeny, favours and blessings endless. When you ask yourself, who my father is to me ? Or who my mother is to me ? You will come up with the answer that, he is an unlimited number of things to me. You will come up with the answer that, she is an unlimited number of things to me. One person, that represents infinite blessings and favours. God Most High is with His servant, True, Sincere and Fair. Is there any greater mercy than that, to a human being, one who is very keen on lying, cheating and deceiving ? These are inherent to the human nature. It is part of the self, to try to cheat people, to deceive them. One category of sin come from this aspect of the human self. When the person is willing to fight his laziness, and his love of rest, he will soon fall prey to this way of vices: he will soon become one who cheats, one who deceives people. This is the way of the human self. Hence, we are ordered to fight our selves. What it tells us to do, we must rush to do the opposite. This is critical and most urgent. Whoso obeys his self will meet with calamities and misfortunes, will lose his chances for success in the next world.

God is exalted, far beyond these defects, for these are defects. To cheat and to deceive people is not intelligence, it is weakness, and stupidity. For apart from truth, what is there but error ? God says, “so after the truth, what else can there be, save error” (The Qur'an, 10:32) ? It is certainly not intelligence. Intelligent ones do not deceive people. It is therefore stupidity. It is weakness and lack of confidence, among others. God Most High is never that. He is the summation of all perfections. He is with any given servant, True, Sincere and Fair. How much is this fairness and honesty pleasurable to the human soul ? That human soul knows from humans, so often, the opposite. The taste one has from the fair-dealing and the sincerity of God Most High with himself is a pleasure most great.

The uniqueness of God necessitates that His mercy be unique. One can look at many beautiful paintings and works of arts. But when he looks to the art of God, then he must come to see unique beauty. “The creation of the heavens and the earth is indeed greater than the creation of mankind; yet, most of mankind know not” (The Qur'an, 40:57). Supreme in beauty are the skies, the stars and the earth. The blue sky, though not blue in reality, but our eyes make it blue; and the shining subtle stars, at night, or the light of the sun and its warmth during the day, there is nothing comparable to it among the works of the greatest artists. The wonderful flowers on earth, the inspiring and soul-pleasing vegetations, the lofty mountains; there is nothing like it. The art of God is unique. Beauty from God is unique among beauties. Likewise, the mercy of God is unique. When other mercies will fall short in some respect or some other, that is when the mercy from God will reveal its perfection. At that time, He is showing His uniqueness, and the uniqueness of His mercy. It will be the cool water in the scorching heat of the desert. It will be the orange tree, which will give every year its beautiful and extremely pleasurable oranges. And from each orange that one eats, he can plant the seed for another orange tree. And for each orange, of each year, of that new orange tree, there will also be a new orange trees. The magnificence of the green and orange colors, is but the beginning of the felicity; then there is the delicious orange in itself, and it never stops.

When one tastes a mercy, he is summoned to the source of mercy. When one experiences something pleasurable, he becomes subjugated to the source of pleasure, to the extent of the pleasure he derives from that source of pleasure. It reaches the point where the individual discards everything, and only keeps to that one thing. That mercy is so great, reaches him so precisely and is so sweet on his heart and soul, that he develops a special bond with the source of mercy. He becomes a servant to that mercifier. Rumi says, “I smelled the scent of the curls of her hair, then did I give up desire for both the worlds.” The mercy of The Most Gracious is unique, the pleasure one derives from it is unparalleled. One who understands that, understands that he belongs to God, as a servant and a created being; and he understands that God is his absolute Lord. When he examines the details of a mercy that came to him from God, he will also understand that it is mercy infinite; and then that God is His absolute Lord.

Whoso knows that God Most High can forgive also knows that He can punish. Whoso understands that God Most High provides extraordinary and complex mercies, also understands that God delivers terrible distress and horrible calamities. We say “I seek the forgiveness of God” everyday a specific number of times, as part of our daily litanies, and that is a cause for us to understand, deep in our hearts, that God has the power to forgive. But that will simultaneously make it clear to us, deep in our hearts, that He has the power to punish mercilessly. For to know something with the mind is one thing. But it is not knowledge until that cognizance comes from deep within the heart. Muhammad, the Master of the First and the Last is the “Mercy for the Worlds” (The Qur'an, 21:107). Whoso does not know this deep in his heart does not know anything of God Almighty. Whoso starts to understand this deep in his heart, starts to understand the great might of the penultimate king, Muhammad, the Prophet of God (peace be upon him and his family). This is the beginning of life. Anything prior to that is not considered life, but death, called life. For that the Might of God is endless, one must only live a life of fear of Him, before Him Who always sees His servant. Remember God at the time of sin, so as not to sin. Imam Ghazali (may God have mercy on him) says that the one who remembers God at the time of sinning is a real man. Just as one who imagines God according to what his mind suggest is a woman, so teaches Imam Ghazali, may God have mercy on him; he who remembers God at the time of sin is a real man. Life should be a life of fear of God. Anything other than that is a tragedy immense.

Wealth and abundance is the salt of our hopes. Whenever it is talked of, we rejoice and pay attention. Whenever one acquires them, he loses his humanity, believing he has become something great, while previously he was not. Of all wealthy ones, the greatest is Muhammad (peace be upon him and his family). One of his names is Sayyidul Kawnayni, the lord of both worlds. We know of this world and its treasures, under the earth, inside the planet. These treasures seem to represent infinite wealth. Sulayman (peace be upon him) was the richest of all mankind. He was shown the location of all the treasures in the earth, and jinns would bring them to him upon his orders. Yet Muhammad (peace be upon him and his family) is the lord of both worlds. His wealth is greater, to an infinite extent. God Most High is the Rich Without Peer, Al Ghaniyyu bila Mithaalin. God says, “there is not a thing but with Us are the stores thereof, and We send it not down except in a known measure” (The Qur'an, 15:21). God says, “And with Him are the keys of the Unseen, none knows them but He” (The Qur'an, 6:59). Whoso is passionate about money and wealth should turn his attention to The Rich, Al Ghaniyy, The One Who Enriches, Al Mughniyy. That is the only option left for that one, if he has sense. He is miserable enough to fall in love with this vile lower world, yet thanks to the great mercy of God, he has a way out of this evil love. He needs to remember the wealth of God, far greater than that of those of the wealthy of this world, with no comparison possible whatsoever. If he was in love with money, now he will be in love with God Most High. That love, love of God, is exactly what the saints and the prophets call us to. Look how the wretch, thanks to God’s mercy, becomes in the end a favourite of God’s saints.

Love, there is nothing greater. It is greater than fear. Fear of God is code of life for the righteous. This fear leads to love. To love God, Who is The All Knowing, Al Alim, The Beautiful, Al Jamil, or the Living, Al Hayy; this is the rule of the righteous’ life, and its drive. One must love God, The Rich, Al Ghaniyy, for when he strongly loves Him, he will seek Him. He will desire Him, he will want Him, he will obey Him with all his heart and follow His prophet (peace be upon him and his family). God says, “Say (0 Muhammad, pbuh, to mankind): "If you (really) love God then follow me, God will love you and forgive you your sins. And God is Oft-Forgiving, Most Merciful” (The Qur'an, 3:31). The person must make everything in his power to strive to achieve the good-pleasure of God. If there were something greater than love, it would have to be given to God. God is entitled to one’s fear, and then to one’s love. Love also, always goes hand in hand with fear. Love comes from the soul and the heart. It is selfless dedication to God, in absolute dignity that is required of the Muslim. This is what makes one good and wholesome, pleasing to the saints, pleasing to the Prophet and his Companions, pleasing to God Almighty. Love proceeds from the deepest recesses of the heart and from the soul within. Destine it to your Lord, and to your Lord only. This is something He is entitled to, on your part. If there were something more than you could do, He would have required that of you. But this is the most humans can do. Love is the greatest thing that can come from them. Therefore it belongs to God and must be reserved specially for Him. Love, most-certainly, is most noble and most great. It has to be reserved specially for our lord; and it is always something most great, most magnificent, tremendous and most honored.


----------



## Ahmad (Mar 25, 2019)

*Articles by Ahmad Amar

Islam drives away all darkness

by Ahmad Amar*

A marvelous feat of Islam is the passion in the hearts of its adepts and lovers. This is very special to Islam, to the contrary to other religions. Authors of various fields have written about the marvels of Islam. All these books that we have about Islam, and the topics within it pertain to things marvelous and extraordinary, without exception. A book on jurisprudence shows the great stunning details of the Sharia. A commentary of some verses of the Qur’an reveal depths of given verses that make the mind perplexed. A book on spiritual excellence shows the unattainableness of God Most High, Exalted be He above His creatures ; and so on and so forth. Islam has the specialty of being a religion of marvels and wonders. Whoso becomes acquainted with it sees his heart filled with passion about this extraordinary religion.

Islam is an attractive and beautiful religion. The evolution of mankind towards the greatest of ideals ends here, in Islam, with Islam. This is its beauty. Muhammad (peace be upon him and his family), The Master of the First and the Last is the Prophet of the End Times and the Seal of the Prophets. Prophethood comes to an end with the prophethood of Muhammad (peace be upon him and his family). He is the King of the Prophets, the Pivot of Majesty, the Sun of Prophethood and of the Messages, the Guide Against Misguidance, and The Rescuer from Ignorance. May God’s abundant peace and endless blessings be upon him and his family forever. Whoso tries to grasp a firm understanding of Islam must fail in his endeavor, unless he possesses special vision, as from God Almighty. Muhammad, peace be upon him and his family said: "beware of the vision of the believer, for he sees with the light of God". The regular person, on the other hand does not possess this great majestuous feat. However determined he is, he will never advance in the religion, not in the littlest, even he strives for 100 years non-stop as long as he relies on himself, and his understanding of Islam. Let him seek one of those who see with the light of God, among his contemporaries, and he will then be able to advance in the religion with supersonic speed. God forbid, Islam can never be understood clearly and precisely by the ordinary person. This can not be applicable with the majesty of Muhammad’s religion, on the contrary to what certain preachers and scholars imply.

The religion of Islam is an ocean. It comprises endless ramifications and branches, and then again endless sub-ramifications and sub-branches. Just like an encyclopedia can hold within it many encyclopedias, each branch and sub-branch of Islam is itself an ocean. God Almighty protected this religion from its beginnings. He says, "We, it is We Who have sent down the Dhikr (i.e. the Qur'an) and surely, We will guard it (from corruption)" (The Qur'an, 15:9). How many a great civilization has risen since the beginning of Islam ? How much did mankind evolve during the past 1400 years ? How many nations, peoples and generations became exalted and then abased, or abased and then exalted, or exalted and then more exalted, or abased and then more abased, in 14 centuries ? Islam remained the same throughout all this time, and so did the Qur’an, the Hadiths, and the teachings of the scholars. Islam remained what it was at the time of Muhammad and Gabriel, and of the Companions, and of the Companions of the Companions ; both in its principles and its objectives, without ever being eclipsed by the changes of time and the advancements of the various nations, or the different types of advancements of the worlds. This culminated with the 20th century’s world of technology and sciences ; high technology that changes the course of history forever, without coming even close to stain the purity of Islam, and its absolute and complete majesty over all that exists. Today, it is the fastest growing religion of the world, how amazing, and the greatest religion of the world in terms of the number of adepts, if you separate the Catholics from the other denominations of Christians ; how extraordinary. In a world that is ever growing to be more modern, more technological, more digital, Islam always comes out as the savior ultimate against the terrible and tragic ills of the world, and of mankind. Muhammad said, peace be upon him and his family, "Islam began as something strange, and it shall return to being something strange, so give glad tidings to the strangers". God says, "indeed, in the Messenger of God, you have a good example to follow for him who hopes for (the Meeting with) God and the Last Day, and remembers God much" (The Qur'an, 33:21). Those who adhre to Islam seize the magnificent royal handhold. All these changes of mankind throughout time are quite little in respect of the vastness of the modalities of Islam. It is a deep and great ocean, without shores, that religion of the Imam of the saints, our master Muhammad, peace be upon him and his family perpetually and eternally.

The principles and the thought of Islam are absolute and firm. These principles, that are the foundations of Islam, are found to be guidelines of this modern era’s greatest civilization prowesses. Islam insists indeed, on the equality between all people. This may have sounded like an original concept at the time when Muhammad promulgated it, peace be upon him and his family, but today, any theory contrary to that would generate international and universal outrage. Islam holds it as the absolute sin to believe in many gods, rather than the One Unique God. This may have sounded like a daring concept at the time when Muhammad advocated it; but today, most of the children of the world are born, grow up and become adults without ever conceiving that an eventual God, Creator of the universe, shares His dominion with other partner-gods.

Muhammad, peace be upon him and his family, has repeatedly expressed the excellence of women. He said: "the best of you is the one who treats his wife the best." Today, in the modern world, it is the case that mankind is very much in need to arrange things aright, in the sense of equality between women and men. This is a topic very present in the events going on in the planet.

The religion of Islam has the particuliarity to accurately, efficiently and extremely precisely adress the issues that societies and people meet with. "Adultery will become widespread", Muhammad said, in the end times. The epidemics of Aids today is a horrible tragedy. It is a disease that has no cure, though many means have been made to limit its ability to destroy. All in all, people infected with HIV in the developped world are less vulnerable to it, than people of the under-developped world infected with it. Being less vulnerable to it does not change the horror which befalls one infected with it. This disease has a cause, adultery that became widespread, and a remedy, to do away with adultery. Islam drives away tragedy. Islam drives away misery. Islam drives away all darkness.


----------



## Ahmad (Mar 25, 2019)

*Articles by Ahmad Amar

God’s Greatest Name with Which He grants all one asks for

By Ahmad Amar*

God Almighty has 99 well known Names, the Asmaul Husna, The Most Beautiful Names. The First of them is God (Allah), the last of them is The Patient (As Sabur). They are the most sublime of names, representing the most sublime of characteristics. Among them are “The Generous”, (Al Kareem), “The Strong” (Al Qawy), The “All Powerful” (Al Qadir), the Self-Subsisting and Eternal (Al Qayyum) and other most extraordinary names representing absolutely perfect attributes. Mankind can reach a point where God bestows upon some men these magnificent attributes. Such is the case with our Prophet, Muhammad (peace be upon him and his family), the other prophets, the saints –who are the inheritors of the prophets- and other chosen human beings.

The greatest Name of God is that one among the 99 Names of God that has a precedence over all the other 98 Names. If one of these Names is superior to all others, absolutely, then it is the Greatest Name of God. Whoso calls God Almighty with this Name, for something he wishes, will find that God Almighty swiftly grants him what He asks for. This name comes in many instances, it is not the same Name every time. As such many names are known to be God’s Greatest Name.

When you come to know of which name is God’s greatest Name, you will taste bliss. Everything that you wish, it will be granted you. Everything that you could never obtain, though you were most pious, most dedicated to God, and sought the prayer of people most pious and most dedicated to God, now will you obtain it. Knowing that name is a treasure. One who has this treasure cherishes it greatly because it is the ultimate treasure. The more you will use it, the more it will be. That is, it is a treasure that never decreases because of consumption, it only increases.

The Greatest Name of God, or Ismullahil A’zam completes the 99 Names of God. It is the 100th Name of God. It is the secret name worshippers and lovers of God long for. Those who worship serve Him better thanks to it. Those who love Him, love Him better thanks to it. For God has a multitude of Names, first, the 99 Names of God. Each is a key to reaching God Almighty’s close attention. Yet, they are not that 100th Name. And apart from these 99 Names, there are other Names. The Names of God are endless. For instance, any given human being represents an indication to a specific and unique Name of God, Who is His Creator and His Lord.

The Greatest Name of God, when you know it, yours is the success, yours is the victory. Nothing will overpower you and you will overcome all. God is the Most High and God is the Greatest. Nothing resists Him, however mighty it is. It is only like a speck of dust before a chain of huge mountains, it makes no sense whatsoever. God always prevails, dominates, implements His will and carries out His wish. The good fortune is the knowledge of the Greatest Name of God. With it you acquire happiness of both the worlds.

The 114 Surahs of the Qur’an are entities of ultimate and intense beauty. Among them, Surah Maryam, the 19th Chapter is distinguished for its epic proverbial beauty. This Surah starts, after the phrase “In the Name of God, Most Gracious, Most Merciful” which precedes every Surah in the Qur’an to the exception of Surah Tawba (The Repentance); with a verse made of 5 letters: K.H.Y.A.S. They are initials. The verse is these 5 initials, K.H.Y.A.S (Kaf Ha Ya Ayn Sad), then there comes the 2nd verse: “this is a recital of the mercy of your lord to His servant Zakariyya”. This is the Greatest Name of God. Many Surahs of the Qur’an start likewise, with initials, with an initial. These initials, that initial, each of them is the Greatest Name of God.

Ask God Almighty to grant you your wish. Don’t say “O God, grant me this…”, “O God, grant me that…”. Say “O Kaf Ha Ya Ayn Sad, grant me this…”, “O Kaf Ha Ya Ayn Sad, grant me that…”. God Almighty will swiftly grant it to you! Repeat this always, do this all the time, ask of Him through it endlessly, and reach never-ending bliss and felicity, for both the worlds. Say “Ya Kaf Ha Ya Ayn Sad, grant me this…”, say “Ya Kaf Ha Ya Ayn Sad, grant me that…”. God will unfailingly always respond to Your call.

You can also say Ya Alif Lam Mim, grant me such and such. You can also say Ya Alif Lam Ra, grant me such and such. You can also say, Ya Ha Mim, grant me such and such. You can also say Ya Qaf, grant me such and such…It is all the same. All these initials in the Qur’an, at the beginning of the related Surahs, each of them is The Greatest Name of God. This is an affirmation of Imam Suyuti, may God have mercy on him. He is one of those magnificent wonderful ones, the Awliya, the saints, the Friends of God. They succeeded each other on earth during 14 centuries, after Muhammad, peace be upon him and his family, and his Companions, may God be well pleased with them. This is because Muhammad is the Seal of the Prophets. Of all the 124 000 prophets, he is the very last, and there is no prophet after him, peace be upon him and his family. Thus did God Almighty commission the saints.

God Almighty is the Magnificent. He is the longing in our hearts and the cause for the longing of our hearts. He is The All-Loving and the Most bountiful Who favors and gives blessings. He is the Benefactor, Al Mun’im. When one knows this deeply, he loves Him deeply. The human being is God’s creature. If he is fortunate, he will understand that God is His Lord, and His generous benefactor. He will ascribe the greatness of his blessings and favours back to God Almighty. Then will he love Him greatly. His entire life, from that time on, will be a life of love, and love of the best type, formidable pure and tremendous love. He will spend the rest of his life loving God Almighty, throughout the days and the nights. This is what is asked of the human being, how excellent a condition!

How great the mercy of God to the human being. His mercy to the human being consists in mercies that are infinite, both in sweetness and in number. Such mercies make the human being, who is the recipient of them, a majestuous king. He has a dominion over everything thanks to these mercies. Thanks to the Greatest Name of God he can use, he has been given the keys to every treasure. He has been given all good things, without any superhuman efforts he has to produce. He only needs to ask of his Lord, through this God’s Greatest Name. He enjoys Paradise on earth, and then he will enjoy the everlasting paradise of the next world. Let him dedicate himself to God, the Benefactor, the Most Bountiful, the Generous Lord, The Most Merciful of Those Who Show Mercy, The Beautiful and the All-Loving.


----------

